# GOOD OPTION AS CAR-PC OR NOT?



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

LENOVO IDEA TAB: full windows 8 version, not windows 8 RT!

IdeaTab Lynx K3011 11.6" Tablet PC with Windows 8 | Lenovo (US)


----------

